# Gros soucis dans le jumelage de mon magic trackpad



## aurel1987 (1 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros soucis avec mon magic trackpad, lorsque je veux le jumeler il a apparait bien dans les périphériques Bluetooth mais impossible de finir la connexion. Alors qu'il y'a 2 jours tout fonctionnait parfaitement.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

NB: la première copie est la détection du trackpad (ca marche là) mais la seconde copie décran est le jumelage (et là ca veut pas jumeler)

Je suis sous la dernière version de lion


----------



## storme (1 Mars 2012)

Les piles ?


----------



## aurel1987 (1 Mars 2012)

non, je les ai recharger hier et essayé d'autres piles. c'est quans meme bizarre que ca capte bien mais que le jumelage fonctionne pas


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Mars 2012)

aurel1987 a dit:


> non, je les ai recharger hier et essayé d'autres piles. c'est quans meme bizarre que ca capte bien mais que le jumelage fonctionne pas




Pour le jumelage il faut garder appuyer le boutton du trackpad


----------



## aurel1987 (1 Mars 2012)

je l'ai déjà fait. Mais je n'ai réussi qu'une fois à avoir une lumiere rapide et continu


----------



## FataMorgana (1 Mars 2012)

aurel1987 a dit:


> je l'ai déjà fait. Mais je n'ai réussi qu'une fois à avoir une lumiere rapide et continu




maintiens jusqu'au jumelage


----------



## aurel1987 (2 Mars 2012)

oui c'est ca qu'il faut faire.Je viens de la faire ce matin en rechargeant complétement les piles et là miracle ca re-fonctionne. c'est quand meme bizarre. Merci en tt cas


----------

